# Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style



## ma_sha1 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Megaray, Yeah baby*, with a Price tag of $6800 is so out of reach of common flasholics. It appears that there's only one guy on the Entire CPF that bought one.









Quite a few years back, there was a shootout by CPF' old timer kenshiro, where the Megaray, a 125W Short Arc was crowned the king despite the Maxa Beam was the longest thrower in the group. Some CPFers considered the Magaray

to be *the Holy Grill of portable production searchlight system*. http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/superlights/superlights.html



Reading the MegaRay website, I couldnt stop drooling, I realized that it differs from MaxaBeam in principle is build on *reverse Galilean Telescope Principle* with a combination of reflector a big 4-5 lens. See their site for details. 

http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/superlights/superlights.html



I had to do it, that is If I can't afford the grill, at least I can beat the grill!



*My goal is simple:* 



To build a short arc Megaray style, a two piece system with the light battery system as two separate pieces and: 


Beat MegaRay in Throw
Beat MegaRay in Total Lumen out put
Beat MegaRay in portability
The beast is born, I have only one word for it: Insane . 

*I named it the Mega Blaster*, drawing inspiration from *MegaRay* as well as Ra's legendary * Maxa Blaster*. 












*I'll go through the Build Process in several sections below:*





*1. The Lamp*



*The Lamp of choice is:* *Osram P-VIP High Pressure Mercury Short-arc 120W/1.0 lamp*. According this thread: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...Idea-Revisited

This lamp has a nominal luminance of 200,000 cd/cm^2, higher surface brightness than Ra's legendary MaxaBlaster (170,000 cd/cm^2). 

*

This is how the MegaRay mounted the lamp:*










*This is how I mounted the lamp:*








Both lamp have built in reflector are similar in size, but the specs are way different. The MegaRay has increased out put from 125W to 175, the following spec comp. are based on the 175W model. 



................................*Megaray Lamp*....................*MegaBlaster lamp*

lamp Type..................Short Arc.............................Short Arc

Gas Type...................High Pressure Xenon..............High Pressure Mercury

Arc gap.......................0.8-0.9mm..........................1mm

Power.........................175W................ ..................120W

Lumens.......................2700................. ..................7000

Mfg............................Perkin Elmer..........................Osram

Model#.......................???.................. ....................P-VIP 120W/1.0 



As you can see, at twice amount of lumen out put with Arc gap nearly identical, the *Mega Blaster lamp has about two times the surface brightness over the lamp used in 175W MegaRay*. 



*

The Lens System: *



*MegaRay:* All I could find out is that MegaRay has a front lens somewhere between 4-5 inches diameter. 



*Mega Blaster:* 4.5 Two Piece Optically fused high precision Aspheric lens, AR coated. The same lens system previously used in the led Torpedo here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?298347-Franken-Mag-5-The-325K-lux-LED-Torpedo-amp-fun-with-Maxa-Beam



*Front view of the lens vs. Maxa Beam reflector vs Mag for size comp.*








*The Ballast:*

P-VIP ballast is from a working DLP projector, with modification to Trick the ballast to turn on w/o factory lamp-on signal. There are two other guys did this before me, both were non regular on CPF, lots of smart people out side of CPF. I wish they could have been around longer. W/o their posts, I would not have had the electronic know hows or the balls to butcher a working DLP projector to harvest the ballast. 



The first Guy:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...o-120-Watt-UHP

The second Guy:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...rojector-parts










Part of the DLP projector's *Magnesium *_*Bod*_y was cut by table saw with curves to flow around the 

BFL lens system mounted to the under side of the BFL system as ballast holder stand. 



The powerful factory lamp cooling fan was also transplanted over from the DLP projector. 

Because, Active Cooling is required for the lamp ballast! 

*I love the look, it remind me of the Submarine *










*The Portable AC 110 + DC 12V Power Supply:

*The light need two power sources: 110AC for the lamp ballast and 12V DC for the fan. 



*This is my original vision of build a power supply out of my car's Jump Starter.*








*After taking it apart, I was having a hard time with the space available* to 

house 12AH LiFepo4 200W constant/400W Peak DC-AC Converter.










However, while looking for compact Converters, I cam across this Portable AC/DC power supply that is cheaper than what I could build one my self:



*Schumacher Portable 400W Inverter DC/AC Power Source $70/ebay. Bravo, problem solved the easy way.*








Here are a few more photos: *Mega Blaster vs. Maxa Beam *




















*

Beam shots against Maxa Beam*



While my 400W portable AC power is on order, I can't take it out side yet.

But I can take some indoor shots. From one end of my house to the other 

side wall, is 36ft. The two lights were about 1-2ft against wall, thus 34ft or so to the beam spots:










The Maxa Beam (Right) is set highest intensity spot focus, Max 75W Burst mode

*The Maxa Beam was literally annihilated by the Mega Blaster* (Left) 



My Son walked pass the beam about 15ft away from the light while it was on, he said he felt the heat coming out front the beam , this thing is insane.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

12-04-2010 12:59 PM #2 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Hi Ma_sha,

Are you aware of the fact that after me, you are the second person ever at CPF (that I know of) that created a (working..) homemade portabe short arc light?
Needless to say that I'm very impressed! Not only by the result, but also by the extensive fieldwork you did...

In other words: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: .. and... :bow:

Now I very much like to know how many lux you measure at 100 meters distance..


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-04-2010 at 01:31 PM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-04-2010 03:47 PM #3 


 *Walterk* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2010LocationNetherlandsPosts409 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Fantastic! Another great torpedo, it looks heftier than the Led-version.
Man I really like to see beamshots of those two MB's playing outside!

Is that all that is needed to beat the MaxaBeam...why did no one else do this....​ 
Selfbuilts: SST90 focusable searchlight, *Huygens Ultimate - 2Mcp Led light 
*​ 





 12-04-2010 04:33 PM #4 


 *Chicago X* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateMay 2010Posts399 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Another amazing build by ma_sha1.

Thanks for sharing your passion with the rest of us. :thumbsup:​ 
_It's difficult to get just the right amount of flashlights, so always error on the side of too many. - burntoshine_​ 





 12-05-2010 02:38 AM #5 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *Walterk* 

 
Is that all that is needed to beat the MaxaBeam...why did no one else do this....



Well,,,, uhhh,,,, I,, uhhh sortof did... Remember...? 

Inside-home-beamshots do not prove better throw with monsters like these, outdoor (long distance!) beamshots do!

Almost everyone can beat Maxabeam on lumens output these day's, a simple 35Watt HID automotive set does the trick..
More dificult is the combination of high lumens output and high luminance to reach high throw.
Bulb is not the problem, finding better quality collimators and matched power supply's is the challange
As discused earlier, HID is not the same as short arc..



Hey Ma_sha, I noticed earlier: Why is the voltage meter at your selfmade Maxabeam battery upside down?


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-05-2010 at 02:49 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-05-2010 03:02 AM #6 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

.



Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
This lamp has a nominal luminance of 200,000 cd/cm^2, higher surface brightness than Ra's legendary MaxaBlaster (170,000 cd/cm^2). 



Sorry ma_sha, but here I have to correct you a little bit: The bulb of Maxablaster is overdriven! And so reaching (a bit..) over 200,000 cd/cm^2....
But like you said: 'nominal'... But look at it this way: overdriven or not, the over 200,000 cd/cm^2 luminance may not be the 'nominal' state of the bulb, but it is the 'nominal' state of Maxablaster..

EDIT: Oh and then I forgot another important thing: The 170,000 cd/cm^2 is an average value, but the arc has it's hotspot on which the local luminance is much higher!
and with my Mini HID and Maxablaster projects, I managed to concentrate on that hotspot. That's why I could squeeze 250,000cp out of the 48mm effective optical diameter of my Mini HID.
Now, if you want to concentrate on hotspots only 0.02mm small, you fully need to understand the optical law's behind this matter, like the 'optical arc displacement' issue and high presicion parabolic mirrors.

So this is the main reason why I'm very eager to know the actual cp output of your MegaBlaster, measured at at least 100 meters to avoid any 'optical mismatch' interference at closer range..



Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-05-2010 at 03:26 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-05-2010 03:43 AM #7 


 *Jarski* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Enlightened 


Join DateJan 2009LocationFinlandPosts69 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Are you trying to scorch the *moon* or vaporize seas with that?? Thats fantastic, and in such a compact form.

Btw, anyone tried big reflector+welding machine? That should provide a bit of throw too.​ 







 12-05-2010 05:30 AM #8 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *Jarski* 

 
Are you trying to scorch the *moon* or vaporize seas with that?? Thats fantastic, and in such a compact form.

Btw, anyone tried big reflector+welding machine? That should provide a bit of throw too.



Short arc's are small welding machenes! Only, they do not weld... fortunately!

Short arc's are like perfect electrical welding arc's on steroid's! Because within the envelope (bulb) you can create the perfect atmosphere for the arc
to produce optimal lumens and luminance.


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-05-2010 at 05:39 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





  12-05-2010 06:27 AM #9 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Thanks Guys, I will take some mile-long beam shots across the Ocean when the time is right.

Ra, 

I have planned to do >100 meter lux numbers, just don't know when yet. 

I read & understand some your prior posts about Arc geometry, 
my next short arc will hopefully explore that a bit, I am planning to explore a 150W DC Mercury short-arc lamp, and will try to focus into the spark itself, I'll pay attention to the arc chamber shape too...

As for the upside down volt meter, I explained in post #30 here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...t-lux-readings

Last but not least, *recognizing the exponentially increased UV hazards assotiated with Mercury short-arc lamps*, which you also pointed out in your maxa *blaster* thread, I have a UV mask and a UV meter coming. This one:
http://www.amazon.com/General-UV513A.../dp/B002JOR0JO
I don't want to go blind after three short-arc mods & unable to see the lights I made...​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-06-2010 at 06:13 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-06-2010 12:12 PM #10 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
I read & understand some your prior posts about Arc geometry, 
my next short arc will hopefully explore that a bit, I am planning to explore a 150W DC Mercury short-arc lamp, and will try to focus into the spark itself, I'll pay attention to the arc chamber shape too...



You are right on track !!





Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
As for the upside down volt meter, I explained in post #30 here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...t-lux-readings



Read it.. things like that happen.. better this than an exploding bulb or battery pack wouldn't you say?




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
Last but not least, *recognizing the exponentially increased UV hazards assotiated with Mercury short-arc lamps*, which you also pointed out in your maxa *blaster* thread, I have a UV mask and a UV meter coming. This one:
http://www.amazon.com/General-UV513A.../dp/B002JOR0JO
I don't want to go blind after three short-arc mods & unable to see the lights I made...



Very important, because most still think that a lightbulb is just a lightbulb and because it's not a laser, you can look into the light as easily and hamlessly as with a
common household bulb!


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-06-2010 at 12:14 PM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-06-2010 01:06 PM #11 


 *^Gurthang* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2009LocationMaine, deep in the Darkness of the NorthPosts704 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Ma Sha,

Wholly S^%#t!!! Let me know when you fire that thing up outdoors so I can put on some sunblock.... and be careful, dont go setting the oil terminal or Ft Gorges ablaze!!!​ 
^G When I reply, threads die.... 
​ 





 12-06-2010 01:06 PM #12 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

I'm glad I happened on this thread, what a great project. 90% of CPF should be all about short arc HID as far as I'm concerned.

Here's some additional info to consider. Most all P-VIP lamps are AC while as far as I'm aware, few if any are DC. The problem with AC is that the point of peak luminance is divided into two points, of which only one can be centered on the optic focal point. Super High Pressure DC Short Arc Mercury lamps have been the best available for the most luminant point light source, and P-VIP lamps significantly improve upon them by using new gas mixtures to prolong the lamp life by keeping electrode residue from attaching to the glass, and they have much improved CRI and color temperature. They also use improved electrode material and design to just about eliminate arc wander, flicker, and arc gap growth through the duration of the lamp life. But again, P-VIP is AC, so your best bet is going to be the same technology from another brand that comes in DC. Here's all you can check from:

Philips UHP
Iwasaki HSCR
Osram P-VIP
Osram VIP R
Panasonic/Matsushita HS
Phoenix SHP (DC)
Ushio NSH

You could always stick with Super High Pressure Short Arc Mercury lamps without the additional benefits, but you have to be very careful which lamp you choose because even among them, few have a short enough arc relative to lumen output to make for the best throw.

The basic principle of luminance is discharge temperature and metal halides operate at a lower discharge temperature. The discharge temperature of mercury is around 1000°C with high pressure. That's what gives Super High Pressure Short Arc Mercury lamps the luminance advantage. Also, above 200 ATM, color becomes more balanced, with the spectrum being more continuous and not just some ugly spectral line peaks.

Choosing the lamp and getting it to work for the application is the most difficult part, collimating it is just about finding the right balance of light gather vs. optic focal length. For throw, gains in light gather are direct, while gains in focal length are exponential. Since you can't have both, a sacrifice of up to 50% light gather for increased focal length would be good. Here's a crude formula that I've found to be very accurate for predicting divergence angle:

Full angle divergence angle = arctan( (Source Diameter)/(Focal Length) )

Small changes in divergence angle makes for great gains in throw distance. Also, I expect to get flack for saying this but, I've found it to be generally known in the area of searchlighing that parabolic reflectors exceed aspheric lenses in throw, but with a much less pleasing spill. I'm all about throw and don't care much about spill, so I myself would stick with the parabolic reflector. This of course would be much different in the area of LED collimation, because LEDs have a foward luminance profile, but we're not talking LED here.​ 
Last edited by get-lit; 12-06-2010 at 01:18 PM.​ *I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-06-2010 01:32 PM #13 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Get lit, thanks for chiming in. I've read your long post about super lights & lamps etc a while back, it's extremely helpful & I remember the first guy who had successfully fired up a UHP with a bare ballast was inspired by your posts, although he ended up in a  state unfortunately.

This is my first short arc, which I was targeting MegaRay partly because I have already had the BFL lens in hand & had always want to build something based on the MegaRay principle, less common & thus more exotic to me. 

Since that's my last BFL system, My next short arc will have no choice but to go on to a parabolic reflector. As far as the lamp of choice, *I already have a 150W SHP DC lamp on hand .* 

Both UHP & SHP has DC lamps. I am a big fan of Phoenix lamps, although less known vs. UHP & P-VIP, Phoenix lamps, made in Japan, is a big name in the Reef Hobby, I used to run Phoenix 14,000K 150W HQI MH on my reef, it was one of the most respected lamps in the reef hobby.





Originally Posted by *get-lit* 

 
I've found it to be generally known in the area of searchlighing that parabolic reflectors exceed aspheric lenses in throw, but with a much less pleasing spill. I'm all about throw and don't care much about spill, so I myself would stick with the parabolic reflector. This of course would be much different in the area of LED collimation, because LEDs have a foward luminance profile, but we're not talking LED here.



Maybe I should explain a bit more clear on the set-up. The Mega *Blaster*/MegaRay system is not the same as led Aspheric set-up by simply placing short-arc light source at the focal point of an Aspheric lens. As that way, Aspheric will only collect 60 degree out of the 360 light source (only 17% light is sent through the lens), I tried it with HID & it doesn't work. AS you pointed out, this method only works for leds, which has as much as 70% of light going into the center 60 degree angle.

The mega *Blaster*/MegaRay system use an _short-focal point Elliptical reflector first to _collect as much as 70% of the
360 degree of light & projected to a secondary point source. The secondary point source, Not the Arc itself, is then placed at the Aspherical lens focal point_. _This way, up to 70% of 360 degree light can be sent through the lens. 

I am no optical expert, but this method is used in almost all DLP projectors, I would imagine they have perfected the optical efficiencies as DLP projectors are rated by OTF On-the-screen ANSI lumens. I would imagine the Mega *Blaster* 4.5" AR coated lens set-up should be extremely close to the best 4.5" parabolic reflector alone if not better in terms of projection efficiencies?

*Mega Blaster/MegaRay Collimation:*


 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-06-2010 at 02:35 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-06-2010 02:28 PM  #14 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
I used to run Phoenix 14,000K 150W HQI MH on my reef, it was one of the most respected lamps in the reef hobby.




Uhhh, Is that 14,000K colortemperature..? Or 14,000K lumens output?

Ohh, and I'm still waiting... Or don't you know how to setup a 100 meter lux test bench situation? 


Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-06-2010 at 02:32 PM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-06-2010 02:32 PM #15 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

14,000K is referring to the Kelvin/colortemperature. 
Most reef tanks Run between 14,000K to 20,000K set ups to bring out the coral fluorescence  




Originally Posted by *Ra* 

 
Uhhh, Is that 14,000K colortemperature..? Or 14,000K lumens output?


Ra.


​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-06-2010 02:40 PM #16 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *Ra* 

 
Ohh, and I'm still waiting... Or don't you know how to setup a 100 meter lux test bench situation? 



My plan is the caveman's method, i.e. have My Son read the light meter @ 100 meter away while I shine the light on it, 
is there a better way to do this? I don't have a lab with bunch of mirrors to stretch the light path around ​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-06-2010 03:19 PM #17 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
My plan is the caveman's method, i.e. have My Son read the light meter @ 100 meter away while I shine the light on it, 
is there a better way to do this? I don't have a lab with bunch of mirrors to stretch the light path around 



Well, I hope you noticed that you spare no expence for this hobby, so getting a pair of cheap FreeNet walky-talky's should not be a problem..
And they sure are nice for your son to play with as well...

Oh and: It's best to indeed do this in the field, folding the lightpath with mirrors gives too many losses..


Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-06-2010 at 03:22 PM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-06-2010 03:33 PM #18 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

ma_sha1, that is the standard follow spot optical configuration. When considering portability, per volume & area etc, the ellipsoidal/aspheric configuration can't compete with a parabolic reflector in throw, only in making a pleasing even spill for film and stage. That's why a parabolic reflector is used for search lights.

Regardless of the collimation method, you must determine your priority. It's either going to be light gather or throw. If you want light gather, use a short focal length reflector to utilize the most of the luminance profile, and you will have maximized light output. If you want to maximize throw with the same diameter reflector, you increase focal length while sacrificing the light gather. You can predict the illumination in lumen per unit area at distance by applying the percent light utilization to the calculated beam area at any given distance, based upon the divegence angle that is determined by the arctan of source diameter to focal length. If you play around a bit with a static light source area, you can see that sacrificing light gather for focal length makes for huge gains in throw. Remember that this is very simplified, but it paints an accurate picture of the dynamics and trade offs.

Full angle divergence angle = arctan( (Source Diameter) / (Focal Length) )

Arctan Calculator:
http://www.analyzemath.com/Calculato...alculator.html

Beam Diameter Calculator:
http://www.pseudonomen.com/lasers/ca...alculator.html

Convert between radians and degrees (helpful for using Beam Diameter Calculator):
http://www.unitconversion.org/angle/...onversion.html

I see you have the COD MW2 icon. I got 4 tactical nukes over the weekend. Yay fun stuff!​ 
Last edited by get-lit; 12-06-2010 at 03:38 PM.​ *I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-06-2010 08:30 PM #19 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *^Gurthang* 

 
Ma Sha,

Wholly S^%#t!!! Let me know when you fire that thing up outdoors so I can put on some sunblock.... and be careful, dont go setting the oil terminal or Ft Gorges ablaze!!!



Hey, buddy,

I missed your post, may be I can fire up to the sky to signal the gathering if we ever get enough momentom in Maine ​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-06-2010 08:45 PM #20 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

duplication deleted​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-07-2010 at 11:05 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-07-2010 02:20 AM #21 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *get-lit* 

 
It's either going to be light gather or throw. If you want light gather, use a short focal length reflector to utilize the most of the luminance profile, and you will have maximized light output. If you want to maximize throw with the same diameter reflector, you increase focal length while sacrificing the light gather.



Hi get-lit,

Do you by any chance remember earlier discussions, in treads where I testbench proved that focal length does absolutely not affect throw...?
Deeper reflectors indeed gather more lumens from the source, causing a wider beam with a bright center, but the long distance lux measurements within that center
will be the same as when you would use a longer focal length reflector with the same diameter and quality (creating a narrow beam). It's a proven fact!

Reflectors and (aspherical..) lenses 'copy' the surface brightness of the source, if they have quality enough to concentrate on the highest luminance point of
your source (within the arc..), the focal length has no effect on the throw (lux at distance), it only affects the total systems torchlumens..

Now some claim that the actual throw in the field is affected by a wider beam, because of the sidespill enlightning objects closer by. (which can be true for very wide beams) 
But that has nothing to do with the actual lux readings. 



Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-07-2010 at 02:52 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-07-2010 11:28 AM #22 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Hi Ra, I do not recall that discussion at the moment. If you were testing two different reflectors of different focal lengths, the two tests may have been at opposite points close to the optimal point of the focal length to light gather trade off for that light source luminance profile, which could make for equivalent net lux measurements at distance.

Focal length to source size is the core of the Etendue relation that determines divergence. With a zero focal length, divergence is infinite and no collimation occurs. On the other hand, with an infinite focal length, collimation is infinite, but there is zero light gather. The optimal point of focal length to light gather is determined by the luminance profile of the light source. For when only throw is concerned, like for carbon arc search lights and lighthouses, focal length is maximized for throw to the point at nearly 30% of the light is gathered, and the source is located beyond the front of the reflector.

The method I found to calculate intensity and beam diameter at distance correlates within 90% of the measured intensities and beam diameters at distance when plugging the values for the Spectrolab SX-5, SX-16, and their ground based searchlight, so I have placed a lot of weight on suitability of this method.

I have also found alternative methods to calculate intensity, all of which include focal length as a primary factor. Here's an alternate method I'm exploring at the moment, which includes focal length as a more limited factor:

The beam intensity is given by:

I = ((G x pi x R^2) / d^2) x Isource

Where:
G is a geometric correction factor, determined by f/D ratio (see graph below)
R = radius of collimating lens or reflector (assumed circular)
d = diameter of light source
Isource = light source intensity

The geometric correction factor arises because as the focal length is reduced, the beam divergence increases at a greater rate than the total beam power:






This seems to indicate that focal length does not much affect intensity until the ratio of focal length to diameter is beyond the ratios we typically ever discuss, and it indicates that the effect of focal length on intensity happens to be much more applicable within the ratios used by carbon arc seach lights and lighthouses with crazy focal lengths. This method may not have been intended for the focal lengths we discuss, because it obviously does not properly equate for extreme short to zero focal lengths in which there would be little to no collimation.​ 
Last edited by get-lit; 12-07-2010 at 12:00 PM.​ *I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-07-2010 01:21 PM #23 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic*  


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *get-lit* 

 
Hi Ra, I do not recall that discussion at the moment. If you were testing two different reflectors of different focal lengths, the two tests may have been at opposite points close to the optimal point of the focal length to light gather trade off for that light source luminance profile, which could make for equivalent net lux measurements at distance.



Sorry, but no.. I used lenses only, with equal total transmission, equal diameters, with different focal lengths. And got (almost) exactly the same lux measurements with all lenses.
When I find the pictures, I'll post them.

And taking a good look at the formula and graph you posted: Especially the radius of the collimator and the remark 'assumed circular' Then it is only obvious that that formula
does not apply to the shorter focal lengths, as you need parabolics and aspherics below F/5 ratio's !!



EDIT: here are a few of my earlier tests:

















The most important thing I did is to take care of the fact that each lens has the same effective surface.
The led was powered by a laboratory power supply, at exactly 1 Amp (IIRC)
You can clearly see the increase of beamwith when the focal length is shorter, but the lux readings are the same!
I made a tiny hole in the sensor cover of my lux meter to be able to measure the smallest beam (longest focal length..)
And of cource used exactly the same setup for each measurement!


I post these because there meight be more members that are still in doubt about this.. There have been lots of discussions about this
and the answers can be found in many threads.


I hope you don't mind ma_sha, as this is your thread... Sorry. And If you do mind, tell me, I'll edit this post.



Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-07-2010 at 01:52 PM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-07-2010 02:04 PM #24  


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Ra,

I don't mind at all. I believe that Dr. Jones also validated your Exp. with his own exp. later on in a set-up similar to the 
link below. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...ow-beamshot%29

I was unable to find it, because the new CPF search is not working right. But I am certainly convinced when it comes to lens, diameter is what matters, not focal length. 

However, both exp. were done on lens only. Saabluster has challenged if the principle can be transferred to 
reflectors. As most people observed deep reflector throw further. 

I wish someone could do an exp. on reflectors in a similar way, the Maxa beam has a very deep short focal length reflector, it's hard for me to imagine with same diameter, that a shallow reflector of longer focal length could throw as far.

I have modified quite a few Mag leds lights, comparing Deep rebel SMO vs. stock shallow reflector, the deep
reflector obviously throw further. However, the stock reflector gave lots of imperfections which might be the reason to blame? I wonder if they are in same quality or curve to compare fairly.​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-08-2010 at 07:13 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-07-2010 02:51 PM #25 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Ra, your tests are extremely revealing. I can't say how much I appreciate you having shared them. So in a nutshell, the overall illuminance at distance is predominantly about lens (or reflector) size to source size (peak luminance), whereas focal length and light gather play a minimal tradeoff, at least until much larger focal lengths are involved than we are concerned with.

Traditionally, long focal lengths were sought in order to minimize divergence by maximizing the distance from the source rearward to the reflector surface. This is the method I had become accustomed to. Now I'm realizing that with short focal length, deep reflectors, that maximized distance is placed forward of the source. This may be the net effect... 



 
Last edited by get-lit; 12-07-2010 at 04:12 PM.​ *I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-07-2010 03:04 PM #26 
*Mr. Tone* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJul 2009LocationIllinoisPosts316 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Wow ma sha1, this is really crazy! :bow::bow::bow::rock: I have never heard of the Megaray. I am enjoying all of your threads, this one is my favorite. I can't wait to see the measurements on this beast.​ 







 12-07-2010 07:07 PM #27 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

I only can measure 10 meter numbers & then convert them, since you asked, here is a comparasion & numbers vs. my 75W HID with 6" reflector.


First, the pictures: 
*Left:* 75W HID, Philips d2S 4300K lamp, 6" Reflector & Enlarged Bezel. 
This was measured at 1.7million CP a few days ago at 30 meter distance. 
*Right: *the Mega *Blaster*. 





10 meter beam shot zoomed in to show the hot spots
left, Mega *Blaster*; Right, 75W HID




*
The 75W HID 10 meter CPs came out today at: 1.3 Million *
(I don't know why it's dropped vs. previous 1.7 Million measured just a few days ago at 30 meters).

With the same 10 meter measurement & conversions, *the Mega Blaster came out at:* *5.22 Million cps.* 
I know if I measure at 100 meters & convert them, the CPs will be much higher, but this is what I have so far. 
Will need to measure it again at much longer distance when I get a chance. 
However, *this is more than 2.5x the Maxa Beam CPs I measured at 10 meters (~ 2 million).*

*This is 4x the CPs of my 75W HID on 6" reflector.*​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-08-2010 at 07:12 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-07-2010 07:13 PM #28 


 *dcaprilia* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 









Join DateAug 2009LocationPhilippinesPosts412 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Your builds are amazing Ma! Cant wait to see the outdoor beam shots ​ 
"Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional"​ 





 12-07-2010 09:20 PM #29 
*Mr. Tone* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJul 2009LocationIllinoisPosts316 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

The tint on the Mega *Blaster* looks horrendous, but the beam profile is fantastic. This would light up quite a large area at a distance with that kind of beam, and be very useable as a search light I would think. What is the color temp. of that lamp? 7-8000K+?​ 







 12-07-2010 09:43 PM #30 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Tint is nicer in person but really doesn't matter for such long distance intended use.
I love the beam pattern as well, it's unlike Maxa Beam spot only, it's almost like reflector beam with hot spot & corona around it, perfectly round. 

I think the corona might be caused by the arc directly going through the Aspheric. As a search light, 
it's much more useful than Maxa Beam, both brighter & bigger coverage. 

The lamp is 7600K in color temp. with high efficiency, rated at 7000 lumens @ 120W vs. Maxa Beam lamp 1500 lumens @ 75W.​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-07-2010 at 09:47 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. ​


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Some of the Google catch starts to disappear, I can't find page 2???


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is page 3 from Google catch:



 12-09-2010 03:03 PM #61 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

The lamp in your French Link is actually my Lamp, it says 120/P24. His lamp is 120/P21.
I have just recently found out that the P in the Pxx of Osram lamps does not stand for parabolic 
like some other posts has previously believed. 

Quite confusing. For the VIP lamps, the p21 is parabolic & the p24 is Elliptical. 



 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-09-2010 at 05:01 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-09-2010 04:06 PM #62 


 *choppers* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateAug 2006LocationSouthern CaliforniaPosts1,019 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

WOW!!!!!oo::thumbsup:​ 
*Choppers*​ 





 12-10-2010 07:07 AM #63 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

*Check this out: Philips Ujoy 50W UHP lamp, allowing even smaller short-arc DIY mods... *
http://optics.org/article/27764

*For short arc nuts, there has never been a better time! *
*
-50W power consumption
-3000 Lumens
-1 mm Arc Gap* 
Compares to 35W HID with similar 3000 lumens or so, on 4-5mm arc gap, 
this 50W UHP short arc lamp will be 4-5 times the throw on the same reflector.

Compares to Maxa Beam lamp, 
75W Power consumption
1500-1800 Lumens
0.8mm Arc gap. 

This Ujoy lamp could possibly be used as *ultimate Maxa Beam upgrade, double the Maxa Beam's throw while extending run time...*

There hasn't been many Ujoy based projectors yet, but with time, I would imaging being able to pick one up and take the lamp/ballast out at a reasonable cost *for making the smallest short arc spotlight of all time, i.e build something smaller than Maxa Beam yet beat it's throw!
*​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-10-2010 at 07:17 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-10-2010 08:59 AM  #64 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Here I must say (in a very friendly way..) that you should be a little bit carefull with conclusions like that:

0.8mm versus 1mm arc gap doesn't seem much, but when you think 3D, it's quite a lot!
Now, with the Ujoy 50Watt, we don't know anything about the arc's geometry. And the Maxabeam bulb has the advantage here:
Of all the short arc types, the Xenon short arc has the most distinct hotspot near the Cathode, and we're talking way smaller than 0.2mm here! You've seen the Xenon luminance distribution graph!
The Ujoy arc needs to have only slightly more even luminance distribution to lose it's advantage over the Maxabeam bulb on throw..

Just wait till you solved the 'optical arc displacement' issue of your Maxabeam... Then you'll see what that very tiny hotspot is capable of..
I'm quite sure you will have a minimal 6 million cp to beat here, when your Maxabeam has the right setup..

Please give me a lux reading of MegaBlaster at 100 meters... Then we realy know if the MagaBlaster, apart from the lumens output, is up for the challenge..
Because even now, we not yet know if it does or not..


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-10-2010 at 09:48 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-10-2010 09:52 AM #65 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *Ra* 

 
Please give me a lux reading of MegaBlaster at 100 meters... Then we realy know if the MagaBlaster, apart from the lumens output, is up for the challenge.. Because even now, we not yet know if it does or not..



Ra, getting a little pushy aren't we? 

Not intentional building a suspense by delaying my 100 meter lux read. 
I got the portable AC, with a *good news & bad news.*

The Good news is it fired the Mega Blaster right up, the bad news is, battery drained & the built in low voltage alarm sounded in less than 2 minutes. 
I've been charging for 2 days, still not green.

The seller said he charged it before ship, but a few days later, I got it with battery indicator in red. That tells me that the Lead acid battery inside is pretty much toast. 

I am going to have to re-build this into a Lifepo4 with huge capacity, like my Maxa Beam battery pack re-build just with much higher capacity, it'll take a few weeks before I can take the beast out-side to do the 100 meter readings...

I am hoping to sqeeze in 15-20AH Lifepo4 packs in there,
it'll take care of the power demand of my next short arc too, running 150W for over an hour.​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-10-2010 10:09 AM #66 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
Ra, getting a little pushy aren't we? 

Not intentional building a suspense by delaying my 100 meter lux read. 



Yep... I hate all the waiting... So why don't you grab that extention cable from the garage and get to it !!?
Or open the living room window and do it from there..?

But hey, I understand... I also wouldn't like to be pushed..

Guess I'll have to wait patiently for at least another TWO WEEKS... Never mind.. I'll go build another telescope or something...


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-10-2010 at 10:12 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-10-2010 10:10 AM #67  


 *BVH* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 









Join DateSep 2004LocationCentCalCoastPosts4,216 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Ma Sha1, my sincere apologies to you! I edited my post accordingly. Guess I got caught up in the great discussions and lost it!​ 
60" WWII Anti-Aircraft Searchlight (sold), Trilogy of 350 Watt "Locators", Twin 150 Watt HID Vector, Costco 80, LarryK14, L35, Stanley HIDs, HID Blitz 84/44 Watt​ 





 12-10-2010 10:16 AM #68 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

No worries ​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-10-2010 10:26 AM #69 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

I wonder which movie aapfel was trying to project on that cloud....Something with a blueish tint... Avatar perhaps?

Ra.​ 
The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-10-2010 11:16 AM #70 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic  


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

I could see it now, project a movie into the clouds and watch the copyright litigation begin.

ma_sha1, there are 250W UHP lamps with 1 mm arc gap. That's a lot more output within the same gap.​ 
*I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-10-2010 11:43 AM #71 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *get-lit* 

 
ma_sha1, there are 250W UHP lamps with 1 mm arc gap. That's a lot more output within the same gap.



You are tempting me...250W/1mm gap would be insane.
In the list UHP lamp here, the highest 1 mm gap UHP is listed as 200W
http://www.projectorlampsource.com/uhp_lamps.html

Do you happen to have a link for the 250W 1 mm gap one? 

My Portable AC has a built in 400W converter, should be able to handle that lamp :devil:.
I got it with the intent to cover a few short-arc projects w/o becoming the "bottle neck". 

I might have to increase the AH on my battery pack re-build plan, jam in as much LiFepo4 as I can
in there, I won't know how much I can jam in there until I open the thing up thou...​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-10-2010 at 12:41 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-10-2010 01:31 PM #72 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Uhh, and what about 600,000 lumens from an arc gap somewhat bigger than 1mm..
I still have this 15,000 Watt Xenon arc monster that needs a new project...:







Oh and please, don't ask for a picture of this lamp operating..!! It will be the end of your screen! And fortunately, I don't have enough batteries...

EDIT: ma_sha, do you want this one with an adaptor for Maxabeam ?


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-10-2010 at 01:54 PM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-10-2010 01:39 PM #73 


 *Walterk* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2010LocationNetherlandsPosts409 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

:thumbsup: Good to know there is always a new light coming from Ra ! It's big....​ 
Selfbuilts: SST90 focusable searchlight, *Huygens Ultimate - 2Mcp Led light 
*​ 





 12-10-2010 02:01 PM #74 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

"bad jokes" deleted​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-10-2010 at 03:01 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-10-2010 02:03 PM  #75 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
"bad jokes" deleted



They were not that bad... But I agree !!


Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-11-2010 at 02:39 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-10-2010 02:51 PM #76 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924  


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *






Ra, 

Peace, I do have a come back line, funny as hell, but I don't want to use it,
something would probably be an excellent materials for a celebrity roast. 

I am afraid our jokes will get out of hand & result in hurt feelings, that's like shooting my self in the the foot, 
As I need your help for future Short-arc builds 

Let's get the thread back on track, I still need to install a handle, probably this weekend, then open up the portable power to evaluate battery space.... Then if I have time, I'll do a "shoot up in the air" beam shot next to Maxa Beam. 

P.S. I deleted my "bad jokes" 



 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-10-2010 at 03:06 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-10-2010 04:30 PM #77 


 *BVH* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 









Join DateSep 2004LocationCentCalCoastPosts4,216 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Ra, that's one massive and scary bulb. Do you know the internal PSI pressure?​ 
60" WWII Anti-Aircraft Searchlight (sold), Trilogy of 350 Watt "Locators", Twin 150 Watt HID Vector, Costco 80, LarryK14, L35, Stanley HIDs, HID Blitz 84/44 Watt​ 





 12-10-2010 07:18 PM #78 


 *Juggernaut* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateFeb 2008LocationA place in need of light.Posts1,377 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

WOW, awesome build, Nice to see Get-lit and Ra on here to. ma_sha1 what kind of SLA's did that AC inverter use? If only I could give you one of mine, Im in MA, not that far of a drive right? ​ 
“What do you mean LEDs are more efficient then Incans?”, that’s just what they want you to think! It’s a _Conspiracy, Man!_ 
​ 





 12-10-2010 07:34 PM #79 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Ra, that is quite simply a work of art. A very explosive work of art. Takes some real kahunas to handle that thing. Wow.

I did some "source to reflector surface" distance measurements with two 10" CA parabolic reflectors in CAD, one with a short FL and one with a long FL, and I came up with a very interesting observation. Although the short FL reflector had a much greater range of distances than the long FL reflector, they both shared nearly the same "average" distance. Therefore, the "source to reflector surface" "average" distance must be the final determining factor of divergence, and appears to be independent of focal length, and primarily dependent upon CA.

Hey Juggernaut, looks like much of the old crew is back for more fun.​ 
Last edited by get-lit; 12-10-2010 at 09:33 PM.​ *I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-11-2010 02:47 AM  #80 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *BVH* 

 
Ra, that's one massive and scary bulb. Do you know the internal PSI pressure?



I'm going to be a little more honest here.. The inside pressure is exactly 1 Atm.. As I disarmed the monster by letting out the Xenon.
But it sure was pressurized: Drilling a tiny holle in it's belly button (fill nipple) made it blow bubbles for about 5 minutes!
For safety, I did this under water with a transparent, plastick sheeld between my face and the bulb..
So, sadly, I cannot fire it up, even if I had enough batteries!

I hope you don't think that I would ever hold it like that, in a pressurized state? Let me tell you that Xenon bulbs are much more dangerous when they are used:
By the extreme temperatures the quartz has to endure during it's active life, the strukture of the quartz slowly changes, making the bulb weaker.
True stories of bulbs that exploded, just by pointing at them, are not uncommon! So be warned!


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-11-2010 at 03:00 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-11-2010 02:49 AM #81 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 





Ra, 

Peace, I do have a come back line, funny as hell, but I don't want to use it,
something would probably be an excellent materials for a celebrity roast. 

I am afraid our jokes will get out of hand & result in hurt feelings, that's like shooting my self in the the foot, 
As I need your help for future Short-arc builds 

Let's get the thread back on track, I still need to install a handle, probably this weekend, then open up the portable power to evaluate battery space.... Then if I have time, I'll do a "shoot up in the air" beam shot next to Maxa Beam. 

P.S. I deleted my "bad jokes" 








As I totally agree with you, I also deleted the quote's..

But If you ask me, a little bit of humor should be possible shouldn't it ?...


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-11-2010 at 02:53 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-11-2010 04:31 AM  #82 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *Juggernaut* 

 
WOW, awesome build, Nice to see Get-lit and Ra on here to. ma_sha1 what kind of SLA's did that AC inverter use? If only I could give you one of mine, Im in MA, not that far of a drive right? 



Thanks. I wish we have enough momentum in MA/NH/ME to have get together, I know what type of lights you like 
I have a Brass Vintage Lantern, Bigbeam 287EX, I sanded all the rust & peeling paint off to show the bare brass, mounted an HID lamp in it, fired it up & adjusted focus, thinking that would be a cool set-up to work around with... 
but never got around to finish it up with the batteries...​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-11-2010 at 05:03 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-11-2010 05:00 AM #83 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *Ra* 

 
But If you ask me, a little bit of humor should be possible shouldn't it ?...
Ra.



100% in agreement & back in reporting small progress 

Finished mounting the handle, got from home depot "drawer pull" section LOL.
I needed a much smaller one than what's used in LED Torpedo, as I didn't want the handle to 
cross between the front & rear section of the body, this way, the front section can be easily dismounted
to allow lens cleaning etc. 






Up in the air:


 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-11-2010 05:18 AM #84 


 *Jarski* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Enlightened 


Join DateJan 2009LocationFinlandPosts69 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

That beam is just  No other word for it.

I love that handle, not everything has to be complicated and fancy :thumbsup:​ 







 12-11-2010 09:16 AM #85 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

One more picture, showing the *two beast's resting place*.
They *share an apartment *former known as Maxa Beam factory pelican case  


 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-11-2010 09:38 PM #86 


 *waddup* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateOct 2008Posts1,339 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 









nice 

can you get rid of all that light on the ground so its all darkness and just the beam?​ 
If and when the the big dookie hits the fan, and global chaos ensues, i want a couple of quality AA lights within reach.​ 





 12-12-2010 11:42 AM #87 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,924 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *waddup* 

 
nice 

can you get rid of all that light on the ground so its all darkness and just the beam?



It's possible to "Cover it up" & leave just an opening for the beam to come out,
The light leaking coming from the fan port, which the light actually shine through the reflector & escape from the fan port. 

I opened up the AC/DC portable power, it has a big 20Ah lead Acid battery weight 13lbs alone:





Since this battery is pretty much dead, I looked for a Lifepo4 replacement within same size 7x6.5x3". 
*First I found one from batteryspace, same capacity, half the weight, For ~$250*
http://www.batteryspace.com/lifepo4b...ongerlife.aspx

Before I pulled trigger, I did a bit more search for Lifepo4/12.8V/20Ah, I am gald that i did,
*I found this one for half the price $128, so I pulled trigger on this one instead *
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI....m=320440860158

*Elite Power Solutions Lithium Iron Phosphate 4 cell battery pack of 20Ah capacity suitable for EV use*. 


LiFePO4 Chemistry
Nominal Capacity: 20Ah
Weight: 3.0 kg or 6.6 lbs
Dimension: 178x76x165 mm or 7.0x3.0x6.5 in
Operation Voltage Range: 10.0 to 17.0 V
Nominal Voltage: 12.8V (4x3.2 V)
Max Charging Current: 3C
Max Discharge Current: 3C (continuous) / 10C (pulsed)
Cycle Life: 2000 (80%DOD) / 3000 (70%DOD)
Operating Temperature: -25 to 75 C or -13 to 167 F
self Discharge Rate <3% monthly
*Does anyone know if it's a good idea to use the default Lead Acid circuit to manage charging for the 12.8v Lifepo4 pack?**??*

Just wondering if the lead acid circuit alarms (low 10V & high 15v or so) 
would be a good circuit to keep, so that I can use the factory charger on the factory charging port?
.
.​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-12-2010 at 11:47 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-12-2010 04:01 PM #88  


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




  View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

I think it's not advised to use the default charge circuit when you don't know the characteristics..

Although the better Lead Acid chargers have a CV setup of mostly 14,6-14,8 Volts, which would be great for this pack..
I have two of those chargers, but one of them has an 'intelligent' setup that gives an extra Volts boost for half an hour to recycle the lead acid batt, and prevents the forming of sulphates,
which in turn would not be a good idea for this pack...

So all I can say is... Tricky...


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-12-2010 at 04:04 PM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-12-2010 04:08 PM #89 


 *Walterk* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2010LocationNetherlandsPosts409 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Don't do it. You will kill the battery or worse. You really need another charger, specific suitable for LiPo.
Look into it, it seems to work quite different, charging Lead or LiPo, in couple of ways. 
My car has a 22Ah batterie, you can borrow it for the time being...
I use a multy-rc-hobby-charger with all kinds of programs to charge my LiPo (once it arrived in the mail).​ 
Selfbuilts: SST90 focusable searchlight, *Huygens Ultimate - 2Mcp Led light 
*​ 





 12-12-2010 07:26 PM #90 


 *waddup* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateOct 2008Posts1,339 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

for all the playing with batteries you do ma_sha1 you really need one of these,

it charges EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...All-Categories​ 
If and when the the big dookie hits the fan, and global chaos ensues, i want a couple of quality AA lights within reach.​


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Here is page 4 from Google catch:*




 12-12-2010 09:14 PM #91 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Thanks, guys,

I do have a Lifepo4 charger, I guess I should just wire it up the right way, quit trying to cut corners.​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-12-2010 09:59 PM #92 


 *BVH* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 









Join DateSep 2004LocationCentCalCoastPosts4,228 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

What about going Rolls-Royce.... http://www.schulze-elektronik-gmbh.de/index_uk.htm​ 
60" WWII Anti-Aircraft Searchlight (sold), Trilogy of 350 Watt "Locators", Twin 150 Watt HID Vector, Costco 80, LarryK14, L35, Stanley HIDs, HID Blitz 84/44 Watt​ 





 12-21-2010 01:48 PM #93 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Came across this new advancement over the UHP/P-VIP lamp technology, I figure I'll post it here otherwise it'll get lost. Epson make it's Own lamp called UHE, which is licensed Philips UHP. 

In my test, my P VIP ballast was able to fire up UHP lamp, I am pretty sure it can fire up UHE lamp too. 

Epson recently improved the UHE lamp efficiency by adding a reverse reflector that convert "spill" back into "throw", which is kind like TIR lens principle except this is Total Internal Reflection based on reflectors exclusively. 

Epson patented the E-Torl & started introducing DLP & LCD projector since 2009 using this new type of lamp, *increasing "throw" by 20%* & won some awards for Ansi lumen brightness. 

Unfortunately, it appears to be Eillptical reflector design only, which would not work if one try to peel the bare arc tube and mount into a large reflector. However, it would be an excellent lamp for MegaRay or my Mega Blaster type of design, which uses Eillptical reflector combined with Aspheric lens for collimation instead of using a single parabola reflector alone. 



 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-21-2010 at 02:05 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-21-2010 02:55 PM #94 
*Photonicus_Rex* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Unenlightened 


Join DateOct 2010Posts10 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

I have to say, I've enjoyed looking over all of your builds, and this one especially. This new lamp design looks quite promising, I'll be following this thread closely, can't wait to see your progress.​ 







 12-21-2010 10:43 PM #95 


 *Juggernaut* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateFeb 2008LocationA place in need of light.Posts1,377 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *get-lit* 

 
Hey Juggernaut, looks like much of the old crew is back for more fun.



This is the kind of stuff that keeps me coming back! Nothing like a good scientific thrower based light thread:thumbsup:! ​ 
“What do you mean LEDs are more efficient then Incans?”, that’s just what they want you to think! It’s a _Conspiracy, Man!_ 
​ 





 12-22-2010 11:19 AM #96 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
Came across this new advancement over the UHP/P-VIP lamp technology, I figure I'll post it here otherwise it'll get lost. Epson make it's Own lamp called UHE, which is licensed Philips UHP. 

In my test, my P VIP ballast was able to fire up UHP lamp, I am pretty sure it can fire up UHE lamp too. 

Epson recently improved the UHE lamp efficiency by adding a reverse reflector that convert "spill" back into "throw", which is kind like TIR lens principle except this is Total Internal Reflection based on reflectors exclusively. 

Epson patented the E-Torl & started introducing DLP & LCD projector since 2009 using this new type of lamp, *increasing "throw" by 20%* & won some awards for Ansi lumen brightness. 

Unfortunately, it appears to be Eillptical reflector design only, which would not work if one try to peel the bare arc tube and mount into a large reflector. However, it would be an excellent lamp for MegaRay or my Mega Blaster type of design, which uses Eillptical reflector combined with Aspheric lens for collimation instead of using a single parabola reflector alone. 









That's a retro-reflector and it's been used for decades before Epson. They just called it something else and patented it. It's spherical and it redirects stray light back to source in a corrective manner. The retro-reflector is very effective but the patent is completely worthless.​ 
*I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-25-2010 06:23 AM #97 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Two day's ago, I received the Maxabeam I won at Ebay...

It needed to be cleaned, and the front window lamp support needed to be repaired.
It took about two hours to get that fixed.
I wonder what was wrong with the 'older' version of the lamp support, that they felt the need to change it..
I know what was wong: It was too perfect ! If I had any doubts about that, I wouldn't ever think of using the same setup for Maxablaster!

So now I am the prowd owner of a like new G3 MBS-410 unit with the right globular bulbshape,
complete with an exellent performing battery pack and quick charger..

I already did some measurements at close range (10 meters) and got a max of 5.4 million cp at high power..

Now I can start to think about making some UXL-75XE bulb adaptors...

Regards,

Ra.​ 
The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





  12-26-2010 03:03 AM #98 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 








This cries out for a theoretical explanation...

Note that the following are undisputable, theoretical facts! They are possible in real life, but it's way more dificult (with short arc..)..

In earlier day's, the method of bouncing back light from a source was already used on incandencent bulbs.. I have some of them here,
made in the second world war..
A spherical bulb is partly aluminised (mostly a certain surface of the top section), to create a virtual image of the tungsten filament, just in front or behind the filament itself.
This was obviously done to grab the extra lumens that would be lost otherwise.
Now in this case, with a tungsten filament, you cannot ever create a higher surface brightness, because the image of the filament always appears next to the filament itself,
otherwise it would be blocked by the filament.. Clear so far ?

Now before I switch from tungsten filament to HID arc or short arc, a small experiment:

Light a candle, put it on the table in the dark, and measure the lux output at 1 meter.. Which should give around 1 lux..
Now take a torch, and point it at the candle.. Notice the shadow of the candle on the wall, notice the fact that the candle on the table
is burning, and the shadow of that same candle is not! Perhaps you only see some turbulence just above it..
A candle flame is totally transparent! You cannot look through because of the light it produces, but a flame is hot gas only.

So, what happens when we put another candle just behind it and measure the output at the position where the flames are exactly
behind eachother.. Yep, we measure about twice the output, but the lux sensor only 'sees' one flame.
Now this is different compared to a tungsten filament: The flame is transparent, so a second flame behind it doubles the surface brightness of the source, not the size.
I probably don't have to tell you where this is going..
The arc of a HID or Short arc bulb is a kind of flame too, so when you are able to reflect some of the light back, exactly towards the arc istelf, the source size
does not change, the surface brightness does. And that is the key to better throw..

But.. In real life, this is way more dificult, especially with short arc. We (or I..) always concentrate on the hotspot within the arc, which is only about 0.02mm of size.
And it needs to be reflected back, exactly at the hotspot.. I hope I don't have to tell you what kind of huge challenge I'm talking about here..
Beleve me the way they collect light in the picture above, it's only for grabbing extra lumens, with the factory tolerances at which these bulbs possibly can be made,
there is still no way that they cause (much) better surface brightness.. 



Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-26-2010 at 03:07 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-26-2010 06:41 PM #99 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Congrats to your new Maxabeam Ra! I thought you had one way back, or are you making a collection? I know I saw a pic of the Maxablaster next to the Maxabeam some time ago.

As far as the retro-reflector, 0.01mm adjustment is do-able without much trouble, but because of the "reverse" nature of the retro-reflector, you can't fully utilize it to amplify the peak luminance point in an ideal manner for a DC Xenon lamp. If the spherical focal point is centered on the peak luminance point, the rest of the luminance area between the peak luminance point and the anode will be reflected onto the other side of the cathode, which would instead be utilized to further heat and degrade the cathode. The only way to utilize a retro-reflector without affecting lamp life is to center the focal length directly between the anode and cathode. For DC Xenon lamps, this places a second peak luminance at the anode end, but for AC lamps it makes no difference at all because there are already a peak point at each electrode that multiply each other. Also, for mercury-based lamps, both AC and DC with shorter arc gaps, the luminance area has no predominant peak luminance points, and the total luminance area overall is smaller (shorter electrode gaps), so centering the retro-reflector's focal length directly between the electrodes works like a charm.

Another thing to be aware of is that reflecting a percentage of the light back to the luminance area not only increases luminance, but the non-visible wavelength energies of that retro-reflected light, especially the IR component, generate additional heat within the luminance area that actually increase the total light output for the same power consumption, by upwards of 10% or more depending upon several things, including the percentage of retro-reflected light. Basically the energy of the emitted non-visible light is being converted into more visible light. So you gain in both luminance and efficacy. Since today's interest in short arc lamps is with mercury-based mixtures with shorter arcs, retro-reflectors can make for a big boost in performance.​ 
Last edited by get-lit; 12-26-2010 at 07:09 PM.​ *I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-27-2010 04:57 AM  #100 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Lucky for you to get the round style lamp.

I wish I can read the same lamp. big diff could come from diff. lux meters.

what distance your lux reading?​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-27-2010 10:11 AM #101 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *get-lit* 

 
Congrats to your new Maxabeam Ra! I thought you had one way back, or are you making a collection? I know I saw a pic of the Maxablaster next to the Maxabeam some time ago.



Thanks.. and,
Yes, you're correct, but I sold that one to a friend of mine, and he didn't want to give it back! So I needed to make other plans to get one, as I felt regrets I sold the one you saw on the picture..

About one hour ago, I mounted a UXL-75XE bulb.. And it performes even better than the stock bulb: Better focus because of the perfect (somewhat bigger) round bulb..
I think I'm going to do some more serious cp-measurements tonight or tomorrow night..


And Ma_Sha: I did the measurements at 10 meters which is about 30 feet, so I expect higher values at bigger distances..

Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-27-2010 at 10:19 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-27-2010 10:53 AM #102 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

I thought all Xenon bulbs were round. How does the stock lamp differ? Is there a model number so I can look up a pic?​ 
*I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-27-2010 02:30 PM #103 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *get-lit* 

 
I thought all Xenon bulbs were round. How does the stock lamp differ? Is there a model number so I can look up a pic?



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...=298002&page=2 Look at post #43...

Quite some Maxabeam's (G-2..?) were sold with the 'long' strait bulb, which introduces 'optical arc displacement'.. This optical arc displacement causes quite
low cp ratings: MB's with these bulbs never reach much higher than about 3 Mcp at full power. This is half (or even less) of the total potential of MB with the right bulbshape..

EDIT: Some more about this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...maxa+beam+lamp
Look at post #12..


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-27-2010 at 02:48 PM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-27-2010 08:05 PM #104 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic*  


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Took some beam shots out doors vs. Maxa Beam, about 200ft to the end of the path.

Now I understand why CPF old timer Kenshiro Crowned the MegaRay over Maxa Beam in his infamous 
super light shoot out yrs ago, once you achieve the super throw, the total lumens in the Mega Ray beam covers a much broader area, making it a much more useful super searchlight.

The 120W P-VIP Mercury short arc Mega Blaster has 2.5x the throw and 3x the beam lumens 
than the 125W Xenon short Arc Mega Ray that Ken tested 

*Max Beam:*





*Mega Blaster:*


 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-27-2010 at 11:10 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-27-2010 08:26 PM #105 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Thanks for looking those posts up Ra. Seriously, I don't know what were they ever thinking with that straight tube.

Oh that poor little Maxabeam! The Mega Blaster tears it apart. Excellent! Very nice color as well. Goes to show how far things have come along with the need for small lamps with high luminance, efficacy, decent color, and long lamp life for video projection for the masses. That's what $1/2 billion in lamp development (per manufacturer) for those lamps gets us, and I'm all about it. Without that to motivate lamp manufacturers, we'd surely still only have Xenon today. It's a good day to be into short arc HID indeed.

Of course the next big leap is laser (small 5W+ modules coming this year), but these lamps will likely be it for us because FDA regulation precludes high-power laser for general search light applications. I'm happy with this kind of power without regulation.​ 
Last edited by get-lit; 12-27-2010 at 08:37 PM.​ *I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-27-2010 09:20 PM #106 
*Mr. Tone* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJul 2009LocationIllinoisPosts316 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

That Maxabeam is getting blown away! Awesome pics, that is quite inspiring. Good job, keep it up.​ 







 12-27-2010 11:23 PM #107 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Thanks!

One thing that starts to irritate me is that I can't run full time on the Maxa Beam 75W High Mode, it goes back to 50w
mode automatically after 30" which is half as bright, that's annoying. I wish there is ballast "hack" for it. 

The Mega Blaster can run on 120W power full time. Also, the independent power allows me to keep the blower fan running to cool the lamp after the light turns off.​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-27-2010 at 11:32 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-28-2010 01:08 AM #108 
*forexer* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Enlightened 


 Join DateFeb 2010Posts95 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Amazing power!!! Is it possible to get peak beam to increase the output to the ballast when you buy maxabeam from them? Like increase to say 125w? I heard somewhere on this forum that they can do it for you if you pay them extra $. Also is it possible to use a different lamp for the maxabeamr? Like the one you're using in the mega blaster?​ 







 12-28-2010 04:16 AM #109 


 *Walterk* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2010LocationNetherlandsPosts409 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Beamshots ! :naughty:

Nice. both of them. Know the Mega blaster really shows its muscles.​ 
Selfbuilts: SST90 focusable searchlight, *Huygens Ultimate - 2Mcp Led light 
*​ 





 12-28-2010 05:02 AM #110 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Thanks Walterk!




Originally Posted by *Walterk* 

 
Beamshots ! :naughty:

Nice. both of them. Know the Mega blaster really shows its muscles.


​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-28-2010 05:15 AM #111 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *forexer* 

 
Amazing power!!! Is it possible to get peak beam to increase the output to the ballast when you buy maxabeam from them? Like increase to say 125w? I heard somewhere on this forum that they can do it for you if you pay them extra $. Also is it possible to use a different lamp for the maxabeamr? Like the one you're using in the mega blaster?



Peaks beam used to offer mod to make the Hi stay on.

No, no upgrade to 125w & Can't run P VIP lamp.​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-28-2010 08:32 AM #112 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
No, no upgrade to 125w & Can't run P VIP lamp.



There's always an upgrade. Just takes big pliers and acetelene :tinfoil:​ 
*I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





  12-28-2010 11:57 AM #113 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
The 120W P-VIP Mercury short arc Mega Blaster has 2.5x the throw and 3x the beam lumens 
than the 125W Xenon short Arc Mega Ray that Ken tested 



Uhh, 2.5 times the throw? Is that based on the 5 Mcp you measured from MegaBlaster? Sorry, but I cannot believe that the 125W MegaRay would do (or did..) only 2Mcp !!

Nice beamshots!!!!





Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
One thing that starts to irritate me is that I can't run full time on the Maxa Beam 75W High Mode, it goes back to 50w
mode automatically after 30" which is half as bright, that's annoying. I wish there is ballast "hack" for it. 



The timed mode is introduced because the bulb is overdriven at high power...(IIRC)
I tried the HBO 103W-2 MaxaBlaster bulb in Maxabeam a few years ago: And that same timed mode made that impossible, because the bulb needs at least 80Watt to operate.
So when Maxabeam goes back to nominal power, it shuts off because the bulb loses the arc, and restarts at the known 3sec high mode..
So, I believe Maxabeam could even work with the HBO bulb, but only when it has a +80Watt continous mode..

Regards,

Ra.​ 
The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-28-2010 08:18 PM #114 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *Ra* 

 
Uhh, 2.5 times the throw? Is that based on the 5 Mcp you measured from MegaBlaster? 
Sorry, but I cannot believe that the 125W MegaRay would do (or did..) only 2Mcp !!

Nice beamshots!!!!



Ra, Here are the clues that made me believe that mega Blaster is about 2.5x Mega Ray in throw, and 
Mega Ray 125 is indeed about 2 million CP. 
You can decide for yourself. 

1. Ken's super light shoot out was done in 2004, back then the Maxa Beam was Model 410, Gen II.
2. I know 4 Maxa Beam 410 gen II, all 4 had the straight tube lamp, 100%
3. We both Know that Maxa Beam GEN II/straight tube lamp does about 3 million cp or less. 
4. In ken's shoot out, 125W Mega Ray lost to 75W Maxa Beam in throw, placing it below 3 Million cp
5. CPFer "That Guy" had a post where he saw Mega Ray old website used to list real lux measured at 
various distances, it was calculated to be 2.2 million for 125W model & 3.8 Million for 175W model

From all these info. together, I believed Mega Ray 125 to be 2.2 Million. 2.2x2.5 =5.5 Million.
Mega Blaster measured 5.2 Million @ 10 meters, so for longer distance lux, it's very likely to be > 5.5 Million.

Thus, the conclusion that Mega Blaster is about 2.5x the throw of Mega RAY 125.​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-28-2010 at 08:46 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-28-2010 11:12 PM #115 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Keep in mind, 2.5x CP = 1.58x throw, not 2.5x throw...

Relative Throw = sqrt(Relative Candlepower)​ 
Last edited by get-lit; 12-28-2010 at 11:17 PM.​ *I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 12-29-2010 05:04 AM #116  


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *get-lit* 

 
Keep in mind, 2.5x CP = 1.58x throw, not 2.5x throw...

Relative Throw = sqrt(Relative Candlepower)



Good point, I should have stated 2.5x the CP. That's what I meant & RA understood what I meant, as he debated the 2 Mcp MegaRay based on 2.5x the CP converrion.​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-30-2010 05:57 AM #117 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
Good point, I should have stated 2.5x the CP. That's what I meant & RA understood what I meant, as he debated the 2 Mcp MegaRay based on 2.5x the CP converrion.



Correct!





Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 
Ra, Here are the clues that made me believe that mega Blaster is about 2.5x Mega Ray in throw, and 
Mega Ray 125 is indeed about 2 million CP. 
You can decide for yourself. 

1. Ken's super light shoot out was done in 2004, back then the Maxa Beam was Model 410, Gen II.
2. I know 4 Maxa Beam 410 gen II, all 4 had the straight tube lamp, 100%
3. We both Know that Maxa Beam GEN II/straight tube lamp does about 3 million cp or less. 
4. In ken's shoot out, 125W Mega Ray lost to 75W Maxa Beam in throw, placing it below 3 Million cp
5. CPFer "That Guy" had a post where he saw Mega Ray old website used to list real lux measured at 
various distances, it was calculated to be 2.2 million for 125W model & 3.8 Million for 175W model

From all these info. together, I believed Mega Ray 125 to be 2.2 Million. 2.2x2.5 =5.5 Million.
Mega Blaster measured 5.2 Million @ 10 meters, so for longer distance lux, it's very likely to be > 5.5 Million.

Thus, the conclusion that Mega Blaster is about 2.5x the throw of Mega RAY 125.




I'm satisfied with this elaborate answer.. Thanks.

Ra​ 
The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-30-2010 10:45 AM #118 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

A few minutes ago, I took some lux measurements with my 'new' Maxabeam. Note that the Ushio UXL 75XE bulb still is mounted. (and will be for a long time I think..)

Measurements are at 45 meters. Only low and standard power levels were measured, because I had to do this alone! (swtich on MB and walk towards the measurement point)

Maxabeam MBS-410 G-3 with UXL 75XE bulb:

Low power setting : 5,900,000 cp
Standard power setting : 8,850,000 cp

These values are high enough to predict that my MB at high power would get well over 10Mcp...
So I'm not disapointed...
I already noticed that the reflector of this MB is more perfectly shaped than the reflector of my earlier G-2 Maxabeam.
And I also think, that the perfect round UXL bulb ( which is bigger than the Maxabeam stock bulb as well..) has something to do with these high results..

Early next year, I will do more measurements in the field, with the help of a friend..
Then, we obviously can measure high power as well...


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 12-30-2010 at 10:58 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 12-31-2010 09:07 AM #119  


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

*Wow, Ra,

That's insane lux gain from a lamp upgrade!
* 
Are you still considering selling me a lamp with mount? My Maxa Beam desperately need a UXL lamp ​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 12-31-2010 at 10:11 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 12-31-2010 10:18 AM #120 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,941 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style *

Finally, My 20AH Lifepo4 battery arrived, 

*20AH LifePo4 Chemistry Safe & High performance battery:*






I installed into the Portable AC/DC power Supply with a Digital Volt Meter, a Charging Port & a 10A 
Judico switch all on the back & left front stock still has the OEM lead acid charging port, jut not being used. 






Took my set-up out side & measured 100ft lux (30.5 meters), this is the longest distance I could do, 
I "walked the beam" & measured the lux by myself. 

The Mega Blaster came out 5.5 Million CPs. 

There are snow on the ground & moisture in the air, I am sure lux would be higher in a dry place. 
I run the light about 20 minutes non stop, the battery still read 13.5V (started around 14V).

Assuming a 80% ballast efficiency, the 120W P-VIP set-up would draw 150W total power, 
that's a lot of power for a portable light, my 20AH Lifepo4 could run it for more than an hour easy.

The Lifepo4 is so much better than similar mAH Lead Acid, besides weight only half of lead acid,
the capacity in real life is much higher than lead acid too.​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 01-17-2011 at 10:45 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 

Page 4 of 6 

First 

 1 2 3 4 5 6 

 Last


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Page 5 is missing from Google catch too*


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Here is page 6 restored from Google catch*




 01-07-2011 03:46 PM #151 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style > 5 Million lux @ 1 meter *




Originally Posted by *get-lit* 

 
I would really like to get to the bottom of what is the best compound to use. I'm going to try smooth refractory mortar today and I'll post my impressions. I also have to get my hands on that Cotronics 940LE. It's being applied to a lamp in a photo on their website. Let us know how well exhaust putty works.



Well, let me tell you that I'm very much interested in the results !

And the link to the bare bulb manufacturers is very interesting.. Maybe we can start a group buy?


Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 01-07-2011 at 03:48 PM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​ 





 01-08-2011 07:13 AM #152 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,934 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style > 5 Million lux @ 1 meter *

This guy made a patent out of refurbishing Video Projector Lamps 
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2003/0230959.html

None the less, it spec-ed out the 940LE being the material of choice for re-lamp the base, 
Validating the material of choice for our needs. 

I'd be interested in a group buy for some 940Le, like Rocket Tomato did for trit install epoxy.
Until then, I'll just play with my exhaust potty ​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 01-08-2011 at 07:20 AM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 01-08-2011 09:27 PM #153 


 *get-lit* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic 


Join DateJan 2007Posts435 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style > 5 Million lux @ 1 meter *

I forgot to mention, when these lamps turn off, they suddenly release a tremendous amount of heat. The temp instantly spikes to 450C or much more depending upon orientation etc. With your designs, be sure to incorporate a fan that runs for a few minutes on high after shutting down, just like the projectors these lamps come in. Shut down is much harder on these lamps than power up.

940LE should do fine. I will call about it early this coming week.​ 
Last edited by get-lit; 01-08-2011 at 11:10 PM.​ *I like big bulbs and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny!*​ 





 01-09-2011 04:54 AM #154 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,934 


*



Re: Mega Blaster: My first short arc mod, MegaRay style > 5 Million lux @ 1 meter *

For the MegaBlaster, the fan was easy as there's plenty room. For the Blitz, the fan is going to be much more tricky to add. I've been thinking about it, still not sure If I could add one or not. I'll be using the 120W bulbs again, the higher watt bulbs will have to wait for another project. 

I might very well end up unable to implement a fan, in that case, it'll be a risky business for the lamp as well as the plastic blitz reflector. I'll need in investigate further when my Ceramic socket arrives.​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. ​


----------



## Leon Bouman (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi 

I'm most impressed with what you have achieved with your mega blaster :thumbsup:. We have a new model the MR2175 coming out. What drives our costs way out are the mil spec requirements and testing. The key on short arc's is heat management as that affects the lamp life and the "0n"time of the lamp and the optics are critical to focus and what you are trying to achieve at what distance. What has been a great concern to us are the claims made by some manufacturers that are unverified (I'm guilty too!) driven by sales and "up man ship" We aim to address this soon by independent lab results for verification all round, at least we'll know our nose is clean then!

Anybody at CPF wants to communicate direct [email protected] I'm the international sales manager. Our new representation for the USA and Canada is Northern Defense Industries (AMS Group) Tommy Upton/Tim Gale.

This kind of forum is where the best ideas are born! Keep it up. We've looked at the commercial market numerous times but the costs to do Short Arcs remain too high and the LED technology is moving in leaps and bounds.

Enjoy, Leon Bouman


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 23, 2012)

Leon Bouman said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> This kind of forum is where the best ideas are born! Keep it up. We've looked at the commercial market numerous times but the costs to do Short Arcs remain too high and the LED technology is moving in leaps and bounds.
> ...



perhaps but i don't think LED will be able to truly compete with short arc for quite some time


----------



## BVH (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome Leon! It's always fantastic to have a manufacturer's rep here on the forum! Thank you for being here!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks & Welcome to CPF, hope you hang around some more. The MaxaBeam engineer pops up on CPF from time to time.

As far as Claims vs. reality, we keep a log of measured real CPs of Short arc & HID lights here: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ated-Short-Arc-amp-HID-spotlight-Lux-readings

Those claims may fool some average users, but not CPFers 
If you are looking for external CP testing, I would love to test out the real cps free-of-charge on the MR2175 :devil: 




Leon Bouman said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm most impressed with what you have achieved with your mega blaster :thumbsup:. We have a new model the MR2175 coming out. What drives our costs way out are the mil spec requirements and testing. The key on short arc's is heat management as that affects the lamp life and the "0n"time of the lamp and the optics are critical to focus and what you are trying to achieve at what distance. What has been a great concern to us are the claims made by some manufacturers that are unverified (I'm guilty too!) driven by sales and "up man ship" We aim to address this soon by independent lab results for verification all round, at least we'll know our nose is clean then!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lips (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome Leon


There are 4 more Megarays units now at CPF. 


Wish this thread was in the Spotlight section for more attention! 





Leon Bouman said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm most impressed with what you have achieved with your mega blaster :thumbsup:. We have a new model the MR2175 coming out. What drives our costs way out are the mil spec requirements and testing. The key on short arc's is heat management as that affects the lamp life and the "0n"time of the lamp and the optics are critical to focus and what you are trying to achieve at what distance. What has been a great concern to us are the claims made by some manufacturers that are unverified (I'm guilty too!) driven by sales and "up man ship" We aim to address this soon by independent lab results for verification all round, at least we'll know our nose is clean then!
> 
> ...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lips said:


> Welcome Leon
> 
> There are 4 more Megarays units now at CPF.
> Wish this thread was in the Spotlight section for more attention!



OK with me if the mods want to move it. This was my first short-arc mod & is still my favorite.
I would love to see if one of the recent CPFer acquisition of MegaRay could make its way to PF18 on April 14th? 
I am going to attend with my Mega Blaster, hoping for a Mega-Mega Shoot out!


----------

